# Drone Maker DJI Buys 20% of Hasselblad



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2015)

```
<em>Hasselblad Group, the leader in high-quality professional cameras, and DJI, the world’s most-innovative aerial technology company, today announced a corporate partnership through DJI’s acquisition of a strategic minority stake in Hasselblad.</em></p>
<p>The partnership will allow opportunities and new ways of combining the technical knowledge and inventive spirit of the two industry leaders in their respective fields.</p>
<p>“We are honored to be partnering with DJI, the clear technology and market leader in its segment,” said Perry Oosting, Hasselblad’s CEO. “DJI and Hasselblad are equally enthusiastic about creativity and excellence, and we are looking forward to sharing technical expertise and paving the way for future innovations.”</p>
<p>“Hasselblad and DJI share a passion to provide creative people with cutting-edge, inventive technology to help them take visual storytelling to the next level,” said Frank Wang, DJI’s Founder and CEO. “With this partnership, we combine our strengths to further push the borders of what’s possible in imaging technology.”</p>
<p>Hasselblad and DJI will each focus on their individual strategic directions and related growth opportunities, with marketing and branding platforms continuing to delineate the two companies. Hasselblad cameras and equipment will continue to be handmade in Sweden, and DJI will continue to make products in Shenzhen, China. The partnership further establishes DJI’s leadership in the professional camera technology space.</p>
<p>DJI recently launched the modular Zenmuse camera system, including the Zenmuse X5 Pro and the Zenmuse X5 Raw – the world’s first Micro-Four-Thirds camera optimized for moving in space.</p>
<p>Hasselblad has a history of aerial photography, with its technology used in space on several NASA missions, including the first landing on the moon and several of the Apollo missions. Over the course of the company’s 75-year long history, the majority of Hasselblad’s business has focused on traditional medium-format cameras and photography equipment. In recent years, the company has made meaningful investments and announced significant product launches within the aerial arena, making a partnership with DJI a natural progression of the business.</p>
```


----------



## Mistral75 (Nov 5, 2015)

Where did you get the 20% stake from? The official communication only speaks of a "_strategic minority stake_".


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2015)

Ventizz Capital Fund has been rumored to be looking to unload Hasselblad. Maybe they intend to sell it in pieces? I suspect it is losing lots of money.

I'm curious as to any benefits, perhaps DJI is planning to build some MF Drones?


----------



## Daan Stam (Nov 9, 2015)

are they going to put hasselblads on drones


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 9, 2015)

daaningrid said:


> are they going to put hasselblads on drones



Obviously, there has to be a connection. I'd expect Hasselblad cameras built into a new large drone perhaps for government use or for corporations who can afford it. It might not be just a camera strapped on, but the works integrated into a drone camera with all the gyro stabilizers, etc.


----------

